# my little shop



## chuck foster (Dec 31, 2007)

well you guys are posting pics of your shops so i thought i would.
i will first state that my shop is small 66" x 117" and i didn't clean it for these pics and it usually is about this messy. the lathe is a 9" south bend that i have had for about 8 or 10 years and the mill drill is about 10 months old. 
i build 99% of my model stuff here but the parts that are too big for my equipment i take to work were i have 2 bridgeports and a 24 x 80 lathe. boss man lets me work any time i want and never complains!!! (great guy)










well there you have it, very small but it will have to do till we move to a bigger place.

chuck


----------



## 1Kenny (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice little shop, Chuck.

It looks comfortable.

Kenny


----------



## wareagle (Jan 1, 2008)

Chuck, nice little shop you have there! Great use of the space, too.

Regarding small shops, sometimes less is more. The bigger it is, the more it will hold, and the more one will have to manage during searches and housekeeping. I have a relatively large shop, but there are many times when I wish it was smaller, especially when I am cleaning it up! :


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice shop you have there. I have a 9" Southbend Junior. It is kind of an oddball. It has the bed of a 10" with a unique headstock and tail stock. They were the first 9" lathes. Mine was made in 1927.

You have a nice neat shop. By the way, LOVE the broom!!!

Wes


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jan 1, 2008)

Yup, you won't be losing that broom! Neat shop. I could walk in and go right to work without missing a beat.


----------



## chuck foster (Jan 1, 2008)

the broom was a gift from the wife and kids, they thought with it being so bright i could never loose it and therefore the shop should be cleaner all the time!!

i doubt it will be cleaner but the broom is a great conversation piece!!!!

chuck


----------



## cfellows (Jan 1, 2008)

chuck foster  said:
			
		

> i doubt it will be cleaner but the broom is a great conversation piece!!!!
> 
> chuck



Yeah, kind of like a bright colored snake... you can see it and avoid it before you get too close to it! ;D

Chuck


----------

